# NE SD BASS TOURNAMENT



## ileddog

I am in some talks with some friends that own a campground in NE SD. They approached me about starting a BASS tourney in NE SD. It would be an annual thing. Catch and release as well. The scale would be at the dock. Fish would be weighed and put right back into the water,

ANYWAYS. I told them I would post on here and see if there was an intrest. Cash prizes of course and entry fees.

Let me know how many of ya are interested. Maybe we can get a yearly bass tourney in NE SD.


----------



## apd855

I would be more than interested. Moved to ND from Texas about 5 years ago and I'm finally getting back into bass fishing. It's a whole different game up here.


----------



## diver_sniper

Do you have to be a SD resident to fish a tournament in SD?


----------



## ileddog

No its going to open to all. Would just have to have a SD fishing permit.


----------



## DuckSlayersWife

I knew a guy once who fished for bass, he used to be friends with this other guy who fished for bass...I'm thinking he would love to be in this tournament, maybe even your partner!! lol


----------



## jamesavp

The badlandsbassbandits were once a SD club turned ND. They would be happy to help ileddog you need some help. If anyone is interested in a ND bass fishing club the website is badlandsbassbandits.com. The bandits help host a tourny in Canada on Boundary Dam a couple years ago. They could be helpful in getting your tournament going. Just talk to the pres of the club Paul. The bandits currently have 4 members that live in SD too.

If you get enough interest you should start a NE SD fishing club. It only takes a few members to have a club going and would be great for bass fishing.

James


----------



## bigblackfoot

I'd for sure be interested in doing something like that.


----------



## Rick Acker

I would too, just got back from NE S.D.!


----------



## bigblackfoot

Rick, what were the measurments on that fish. Looks pretty good.


----------



## Rick Acker

Around 19 inches, maybe short by a little. Hit it on Top water in an area I was fishing for Smallies near all rocks...Wasn't expecting a Largemouth, would've been happier if it was a Smallie, but I'll take it. Fishing was very slow that weekend.


----------



## ileddog

Nice fish my friend. Backround look a little familiar.


----------



## ileddog

Its getting to be that time of year. I am reminding everyone that we are working on a BASS tournament in NE SD. It will more than likely be Enemy Swim Lake. I again would like to see a show of hands on how many people would be interested. We are hoping to get 20-25 teams for the first event. We are also going to plan on making it a yearly thing. That will depend on how successful the first one will be. Please let me know. Also email me at [email protected]. Thanks again


----------



## apd855

Still interested, just need some more details.


----------



## ileddog

Please email me as well. I will post any further updates on here as well as my website at www.ileddog.yolasite.com as soon as I get them.


----------



## bigblackfoot

Im still interested for sure, but wondering what weekend you were thinking of having it?


----------



## ileddog

Well July or August Im thinking but...we are still trying to figure a date on this end as well. I will post any new info I get as soon as I get it.


----------



## ileddog

July 24th is the day we are leaning towards for the tourney.....I will be sending the app in today. We will see if we get approved. More details to come after the approval.....Also if anyone want to stay on top of this go to www.ileddog.yolasite.com and register as a user under FORUM....All the updates will be on there FOR SURE. Thanks again.


----------



## Rick Acker

Not familiar with Enemy Swim...Why not Clear or Roy with the amount of Big fish that come out of those two?


----------



## ileddog

Well Rick....your ruining all my plans..LOL ROY will probably be next month (August)....All of it is depending on the success of this one. I have a lot of good connections around Enemy Swim and a lot of people to hopefully help make it a good experience. That's why I am having it at Enemy. Also the limits are the same on all 3 lakes you mentioned. Also if you want to check the SDGFP website...the numbers and quality size of Bass in Enemy are great. Granted Roy has bigger but I don't believe the number. Clear on the other hand, has A LOT of big Smallies but I am not impressed with the health of the Laremouth pop. That's why I decided to have it at Enemy. Good quantity and quality of both Large and Smallmouth Bass. I feel there will be a lot of fish caught, and make for close weigh ins. Ive been to and in too many tourneys that have been won by 1 14 inch fish...that's it...one fish. I don't want that for this tourney. I want it to be a challenge for the number 1 spot. OH and I wont be fishing in it either. Its my Lake I love it and know every inch of it....JUST WOULDNT BE FAIR...LOL LOL J/K But seriously....I will be officiating....not competing.


----------



## Rick Acker

Looked at your site and the weekend of the 23rd of July is out for me...Plans I can't get out of! If you go in August sometime, I hope to make it!


----------



## ileddog

We have the go ahead for the TOURNEY. Here are the details. Also go to http://www.ileddog.yolasite and register for the forum to get E-mail updates.

NORTH EAST SOUTH DAKOTA BASS CHALLENGE

WHERE : Enemy Swim
When : July 24th
Time : 7am- 2pm
2 man team. $40.00 entry per team. $35.00 going to the purse $5.00 going to the BIG BASS side pot. 100% payback !!!!!!! 25 team MAX !!!!!

25 teams
1st- $350.00
2nd-$220.00
3rd-$100.00
4th-10th $40.00 dropping by 1 pay place per one less team. If only 24 teams enter, 
then only pay to 9th.

15 teams or less pays 1st through 3rd only.
1st- 56% (.563636) of the purse
2nd- 33% (.3272727) of the purse
3rd- 11% (.1090909) of the purse

Full tourney (25 teams) is $1000.00 guarantee purse. There is a $50.00 BIG BASS 
(by weight) bonus for the biggest bass caught. Call (605) 520-4770 to register and 
ask for Randy.

For camping reservation call Lake Country Camp at 
605-486-4404
to make reservations or to ask about rates !!!

SPONSORS 
Door prizes and tournament sponsored by the following businesses :

Leddog's Lunkers 
Lake Country Camp
Cowboy Bait and Ammo
Dano's Marine
Proud Angler
Runnings Farm and Fleet


----------



## Rick Acker

Good luck...Hope the tourney turns out well for you. I'll be going down to Roy & Clear this weekend to do a little pre-fishing for the August tourney if you will! :beer: Hope the Smallies are active!


----------



## bigblackfoot

Anybody else besides me fishing in the tourney?


----------



## Rick Acker

How did it go Big Blackfoot?


----------



## bigblackfoot

It was a blast. Randy put on a great tournament. My team didn't place very well, but for never having been to the lake before, we did ok. Alot of small fish and a bunch w/in the slot(14-18.) All together i will for sure be making the trip to SD again. Hopefully Randy can get a few more going next year.


----------



## ileddog

The results for the tourney are on my website. www.ileddog.yolasite.com I wanna thank all our sponsors and all the guys that showed up to fish. I was fun and we will def have more tourneys next year. As I told all the guys that showed up for this one, The North East South Dakota Bass Challenge will be a yearly thing...so please look forward to it.


----------



## ileddog

Oh and if ya would...register for the forum on my site as well. I will post any tournaments I have and any I hear about in the area.


----------



## Rick Acker

Nothing on Roy or Clear this year I.Dog?


----------



## ileddog

Not this year due to time restraints. However I am planning on having 5 tournies next year along with the NESDBC. 6 total. 2 on Clear...2 on Roy and 2 on Enemy. Starting in the spring and the last will be towards the end of August. I will update more as we get closer. Hope to see ya ALL there.


----------



## ileddog

Im getting the itch and would like some input on when you guys would like to have the tourney this year....Which month that is...Im leaning towards June, July or August.....Give me your input guys and lets try too get a few more teams this year.


----------



## confusedsoul

I have yet to catch a Largemouth bass in SD and I'm 29. I must be doing it wrong because I would LOVE to see one hit my lure. Which reminds me, I need to pick up some topwater lures. Any good recommendations for a newbie? I have a few spinnerbaits but thats about it.


----------



## SDOutdoorsman

Confusedsould, I see you are from Huron, SD. Just go cast small spinner baits, worms, or jigs around the shore at Ravine Lake and you will catch a bunch of bass. Probably wont catch any big ones, but a bunch of them around 12 inches. Go to the south side of the railroad tressle on the east shore line and thats where I have had alot of luck.


----------



## confusedsoul

Can you get there by car or do you walk across the tressel?


----------



## bigblackfoot

Randy,

You still having a couple tournaments this summer?


----------

